# Help me create my next college course



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Oct 28, 2011)

Okay, here's the quick rundown:

I'm doing an independent study course with my Islamic Civilization teacher next semester. Basically I pick a topic & we create a course around it. He's easily the most brilliant person i've ever met, & he's a SOF vet that served in Vietnam & has a LOT of first hand experience. I told him I wanted to broaden my horizons & learn about counterinsurgency (I realize the topic is rather broad, & it will be narrowed in the coming weeks after we choose the best books). He was thrilled at the idea & told me to look at a few books that I may want to use for the course.

Courtesy of the search button, I have found the following books:
Learning to eat soup with a knife
The Accidental Guerilla
Pamwe Chete (Obviously this one will be hard to find/afford, but this is the one I'm most interested in)
Army/Marine Corps Counterinsurgency manual

What I am hoping to get some help with is recommendations on which 2 books you think are most conducive to an informal classroom setting, as well as any tips. Your time & consideration is much appreciated.


----------



## Dame (Oct 28, 2011)

Should you decide to go with Pamwe Chete, I can help you out.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Guerrilla-Warfare-Mao-Tse-tung/dp/0252068920

On Guerrilla Warfare by Mao.  Want to defeat an insurgency?  First learn how they think, what motivates them, and what their goals are.  This is a step-by-step guide for running an insurgency, I thought it was a very good read.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Oct 28, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Guerrilla-Warfare-Mao-Tse-tung/dp/0252068920
> 
> On Guerrilla Warfare by Mao. Want to defeat an insurgency? First learn how they think, what motivates them, and what their goals are. This is a step-by-step guide for running an insurgency, I thought it was a very good read.



Thanks! Your input is much appreciated.


----------



## QC (Oct 28, 2011)

The Arabs by Eugene Rogan (Penguin). Some good background information on the area and covers all conflicts, particularly from chapter 10 onwards. 
Just finished a quick read on Operation Jaguar and the SAS battle at Mirbat in Oman. What is interesting is the final chapters which outline an INT operation and how the battle turned the region. Some info also on how the SAS cats did the hearts and minds thing.
Also Low Intensity Opertions by Frank Kitson, a minor classic.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Nov 10, 2011)

My professor gave a list of books he thinks would be most beneficial for our course, now he asked me to widdle the list down to the 2 or 3 I want to read the most. Which 3 would you choose?
John A. Nagl, learning to eat soup with a knife
Roger Trinquier.  Modern Warfare: French Views of counterinsurgency
David Galula.  Counterinsurgency Warfare:  Theory and Practice (most referenced)
David Kilcullen.  Counterinsurgency
COL Thomas X. Hammes, USMC, The Sling and the Stone: on war in the 21st century
Robert Taber.  War of the Flea
Mark Moyar, A Question of Command (one that I am interested to check out more closely)
Chaliand.  Guerilla Strategies:  Historical Anthology from the Long March to Afghanistan
Small War Manual (1940 edition)
John Poole, Tactics of the Crescent Moon (look interesting but I don't know anything about it.  It was II MEF reading list)


----------



## QC (Nov 10, 2011)

The Sling and the Stone. 
Guerilla Strategies. 
Tactics of the Crescent Moon.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 10, 2011)

Th3 Maelstr0m said:


> My professor gave a list of books he thinks would be most beneficial for our course, now he asked me to widdle the list down to the 2 or 3 I want to read the most. Which 3 would you choose?
> John A. Nagl, learning to eat soup with a knife
> COL Thomas X. Hammes, USMC, The Sling and the Stone: on war in the 21st century
> Small War Manual (1940 edition)



I think it would be interesting to contrast the 1940s small wars manual with modern counterinsurgency.

I personally dislike Poole's writings and would avoid Crescent Moon if possible.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Nov 10, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> I think it would be interesting to contrast the 1940s small wars manual with modern counterinsurgency.
> 
> I personally dislike Poole's writings and would avoid Crescent Moon if possible.



Great idea. Thanks!


----------

